# Cristiano Ronaldo - Milan: tutto vero. Rossoneri al lavoro.



## admin (28 Luglio 2017)

*Sport.es: il Milan sta imbastendo un'operazione difficilissima, da almeno 350 milioni di euro considerando tutte le spese da sostenere. I rossoneri vogliono tornare nell'olimpo del calcio e hanno individuato in Cristiano Ronaldo il giocatore chiave per farlo nel più breve tempo possibile. L'operazione però ha molti ostacoli, in particolare quello che sembra insormontabile è la mancata partecipazione alla Champions League della prossima stagione. Tuttavia un piccolo spiraglio rimane, per quella che viene definita l'operazione del secolo.*

TMW continua a riportare aggiornamenti sul possibile, ma molto molto difficile, trasferimento del secolo: il passaggio di Cristiano Ronaldo al Milan. E' tutto vero, la società rossonera sta provando a capire se ci sono i margini per lavorare all'affare. Durante tutti gli incontri che ci sono stati con Mendes, i rossoneri hanno sempre chiesto informazioni sull'asso portoghese. Tutto nasce dall'accusa di evasione fiscale in Spagna e dalla voglia di cambiare aria da parte del portoghese che attualmente guadagna 18 milioni netti. I rossoneri, che sono alla ricerca di qualcuno che faccia vendere maglie, dovrebbero arrivare a 20 milioni di euro a stagione più 140-150 per il cartellino. Per coprire i costi, poi, i rossoneri dovrebbero vendere circa 10 milioni di magliette di Cristiano Ronaldo milanista. Numeri alla portata. L'operazione resta impossibile ma qualcosa si muove.

-----------------

Sogno Cristiano Ronaldo per il Milan. Le ultime news da Sky dopo la battuta di Fassone a Mendes. 

Ma quanto potrebbe costare CR7? Il valore attuale è di 131 milioni secondo i siti di statistiche. Guadagna 25 milioni netti a stagione, 50 lordi all'anno. La scadenza attuale del contratto è fissata al 2021.

Incassa 77 milioni a stagione complessivi. E' lo sportivo più pagato del mondo. Patrimonio personale da 250 milioni di euro. Il costo definitivo dell'operazione, per il Milan, sarebbe di circa 450 milioni di euro. Numeri praticamente impossibili per il Milan ma sognare non costa nulla.


----------



## mabadi (28 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> TMW continua a riportare aggiornamenti sul possibile, ma molto molto difficile, trasferimento del secolo: il passaggio di Cristiano Ronaldo al Milan. E' tutto vero, la società rossonera sta provando a capire se ci sono i margini per lavorare all'affare. Durante tutti gli incontri che ci sono stati con Mendes, i rossoneri hanno sempre chiesto informazioni sull'asso portoghese. Tutto nasce dall'accusa di evasione fiscale in Spagna e dalla voglia di cambiare aria da parte del portoghese che attualmente guadagna 18 milioni netti. I rossoneri, che sono alla ricerca di qualcuno che faccia vendere maglie, dovrebbero arrivare a 20 milioni di euro a stagione più 140-150 per il cartellino. Per coprire i costi, poi, i rossoneri dovrebbero vendere circa 10 milioni di magliette di Cristiano Ronaldo milanista. Numeri alla portata. L'operazione resta impossibile ma qualcosa si muove.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> ...



Admin ma così ci uccidi...


----------



## kYMERA (28 Luglio 2017)

Comunque per quanto il giocatore sia forte è un po' una follia. 32 anni...
A questo punto andare su Neymar? Almeno hai il futuro pallone d'oro per un po' di anni...


----------



## mabadi (28 Luglio 2017)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Comunque per quanto il giocatore sia forte è un po' una follia. 32 anni...
> A questo punto andare su Neymar? Almeno hai il futuro pallone d'oro per un po' di anni...



Ti costerebbe il doppio e comunque avresti un ritorno inferiore.


----------



## kYMERA (28 Luglio 2017)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Ti costerebbe il doppio e comunque avresti un ritorno inferiore.



Non devi guardare nell'immediato.
TI ricordo che si parla sempre di calcio, perchè in questa operazione si parla di tutto tranne che di calcio.


----------



## fra29 (28 Luglio 2017)

Basta raga... una sofferenza!
Fassone smentisci per favore..


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> TMW continua a riportare aggiornamenti sul possibile, ma molto molto difficile, trasferimento del secolo: il passaggio di Cristiano Ronaldo al Milan. E' tutto vero, la società rossonera sta provando a capire se ci sono i margini per lavorare all'affare. Durante tutti gli incontri che ci sono stati con Mendes, i rossoneri hanno sempre chiesto informazioni sull'asso portoghese. Tutto nasce dall'accusa di evasione fiscale in Spagna e dalla voglia di cambiare aria da parte del portoghese che attualmente guadagna 18 milioni netti. I rossoneri, che sono alla ricerca di qualcuno che faccia vendere maglie, dovrebbero arrivare a 20 milioni di euro a stagione più 140-150 per il cartellino. Per coprire i costi, poi, i rossoneri dovrebbero vendere circa 10 milioni di magliette di Cristiano Ronaldo milanista. Numeri alla portata. L'operazione resta impossibile ma qualcosa si muove.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> ...



Se dovesse veramente succedere 10 milioni sono quelle che mi compro io da solo.


----------



## admin (28 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> TMW continua a riportare aggiornamenti sul possibile, ma molto molto difficile, trasferimento del secolo: il passaggio di Cristiano Ronaldo al Milan. E' tutto vero, la società rossonera sta provando a capire se ci sono i margini per lavorare all'affare. Durante tutti gli incontri che ci sono stati con Mendes, i rossoneri hanno sempre chiesto informazioni sull'asso portoghese. Tutto nasce dall'accusa di evasione fiscale in Spagna e dalla voglia di cambiare aria da parte del portoghese che attualmente guadagna 18 milioni netti. I rossoneri, che sono alla ricerca di qualcuno che faccia vendere maglie, dovrebbero arrivare a 20 milioni di euro a stagione più 140-150 per il cartellino. Per coprire i costi, poi, i rossoneri dovrebbero vendere circa 10 milioni di magliette di Cristiano Ronaldo milanista. Numeri alla portata. L'operazione resta impossibile ma qualcosa si muove.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> ...



A livello di cifre è più che fattibile. Sono l'ultimo problema.

Bisogna vedere quanta voglia abbia lui di lasciare il Real. Certo che con gli accordi che abbiamo stretto potrebbe diventare l'uomo immagine per lo sviluppo del calcio in Cina. E lì i guadagni, per lui e per il Milan, sarebbero sterminati.


----------



## albydigei (28 Luglio 2017)

[MENTION=3365]albydigei[/MENTION] evita questi commenti. Leggi il regolamento.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Luglio 2017)

Questi di TWM sembrano essere sicuri di questa cosa, è il terzo articolo che riportano da stamattina.


----------



## danjr (28 Luglio 2017)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Comunque per quanto il giocatore sia forte è un po' una follia. 32 anni...
> A questo punto andare su Neymar? Almeno hai il futuro pallone d'oro per un po' di anni...



Chissenefregaaaaaaaaaa se ha 32 anni (io e ho 33)


----------



## fra29 (28 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se dovesse veramente succedere 10 milioni sono quelle che mi compro io da solo.



Ma poi come se contassero solo le magliette.. 
main sponsors, TV, stadio, social. le magliette sarebbero una piccolissima fetta di ciò che muove l'azienda CR7...


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Luglio 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Basta raga... una sofferenza!
> Fassone smentisci per favore..



.


----------



## fra29 (28 Luglio 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Questi di TWM sembrano essere sicuri di questa cosa, è il terzo articolo che riportano da stamattina.



È anche vero che sono gli unici a riportarlo (oltre a qualche battuta priva di senso a Sky).
Pedulla nemmeno commenta, SM e gazza nessuna menzione..


----------



## admin (28 Luglio 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ma poi come se contassero solo le magliette..
> main sponsors, TV, stadio, social. le magliette sarebbero una piccolissima fetta di ciò che muove l'azienda CR7...



Esatto.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Luglio 2017)

Io boh, paradossalmente spero che Fassone o Mirabelli o chi per loro facciano finire questa... Voce il più presto possibile. Perché davvero, si fa fatica anche solo a pensarci pare una roba da Football Manager...


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> TMW continua a riportare aggiornamenti sul possibile, ma molto molto difficile, trasferimento del secolo: il passaggio di Cristiano Ronaldo al Milan. E' tutto vero, la società rossonera sta provando a capire se ci sono i margini per lavorare all'affare. Durante tutti gli incontri che ci sono stati con Mendes, i rossoneri hanno sempre chiesto informazioni sull'asso portoghese. Tutto nasce dall'accusa di evasione fiscale in Spagna e dalla voglia di cambiare aria da parte del portoghese che attualmente guadagna 18 milioni netti. I rossoneri, che sono alla ricerca di qualcuno che faccia vendere maglie, dovrebbero arrivare a 20 milioni di euro a stagione più 140-150 per il cartellino. Per coprire i costi, poi, i rossoneri dovrebbero vendere circa 10 milioni di magliette di Cristiano Ronaldo milanista. Numeri alla portata. L'operazione resta impossibile ma qualcosa si muove.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> ...



Ma va? Ahah aspettiamo aspettiamo... Sarebbe il nostro scoop 

Comunque sulle cifre sono veramente ridicoli... Tra loro e sky giocano a tombola.
Anche il fatto delle magliette dai... E che è una bancarella???  casomai i diritti d'immagine in generale, in Cina andrebbe bene anche per testimonial di assorbenti. Certo che l'investimento si recupera!
La fattibilità economica è l'ultimo dei problemi, ne parliamo da giorni in anteprima su questo forum


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (28 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> TMW continua a riportare aggiornamenti sul possibile, ma molto molto difficile, trasferimento del secolo: il passaggio di Cristiano Ronaldo al Milan. E' tutto vero, la società rossonera sta provando a capire se ci sono i margini per lavorare all'affare. Durante tutti gli incontri che ci sono stati con Mendes, i rossoneri hanno sempre chiesto informazioni sull'asso portoghese. Tutto nasce dall'accusa di evasione fiscale in Spagna e dalla voglia di cambiare aria da parte del portoghese che attualmente guadagna 18 milioni netti. I rossoneri, che sono alla ricerca di qualcuno che faccia vendere maglie, dovrebbero arrivare a 20 milioni di euro a stagione più 140-150 per il cartellino. Per coprire i costi, poi, i rossoneri dovrebbero vendere circa 10 milioni di magliette di Cristiano Ronaldo milanista. Numeri alla portata. L'operazione resta impossibile ma qualcosa si muove.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> ...



Ronaldo non è solo un giocatore, è una multinazionale.
Pensate che sia solo l'età a stabilire quando un giocatore di questa portata smetta di giocare ad alti livelli? O meglio, pensate che un giocatore di questa porta non abbia mezzi e interessi, da parte di chi ci guadagna, di poter far in modo che la macchina possa andare avanti più a lungo possibile?
Pensate che lui e Messi si sottopongano alle normali cure? Ci sono modi e modi per farlo giocare a livelli altissimi per altri 4-5 anni. Così come ha fatto e continua a fare Ibra.


----------



## VonVittel (28 Luglio 2017)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Comunque per quanto il giocatore sia forte è un po' una follia. 32 anni...
> A questo punto andare su Neymar? Almeno hai il futuro pallone d'oro per un po' di anni...



È assieme a Ibrahimovic e Lebron James uno di quegli sportivi che ha una grande cultura del lavoro. Si impegnano giorno e notte per avere un fisico potente, resistente e duraturo. 
Un modello da imitare, che si dedica con tutto se stesso a migliorarsi ogni giorno, a cercare di sconfiggere l'età e a continuare ad essere forte anche a 35 anni.

In pratica è come se fosse un giocatore di 27-28 anni che lavora in maniera classica.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Luglio 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> È anche vero che sono gli unici a riportarlo (oltre a qualche battuta priva di senso a Sky).
> Pedulla nemmeno commenta, SM e gazza nessuna menzione..



Sai come gli rode a Pedullà (che stimo parecchio)... Dopo il summit blitz con Mendes se n'è uscito dicendo che avevano parlato di Sanches e Falcao!!! Direi che le sue fonti lo hanno pres decisamente per il...


----------



## Coccosheva81 (28 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> TMW continua a riportare aggiornamenti sul possibile, ma molto molto difficile, trasferimento del secolo: il passaggio di Cristiano Ronaldo al Milan. E' tutto vero, la società rossonera sta provando a capire se ci sono i margini per lavorare all'affare. Durante tutti gli incontri che ci sono stati con Mendes, i rossoneri hanno sempre chiesto informazioni sull'asso portoghese. Tutto nasce dall'accusa di evasione fiscale in Spagna e dalla voglia di cambiare aria da parte del portoghese che attualmente guadagna 18 milioni netti. I rossoneri, che sono alla ricerca di qualcuno che faccia vendere maglie, dovrebbero arrivare a 20 milioni di euro a stagione più 140-150 per il cartellino. Per coprire i costi, poi, i rossoneri dovrebbero vendere circa 10 milioni di magliette di Cristiano Ronaldo milanista. Numeri alla portata. L'operazione resta impossibile ma qualcosa si muove.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> ...



Io comincio a crederci e salgo sul carro, voglio Cr7 in rossonero!


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (28 Luglio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> È assieme a Ibrahimovic e Lebron James uno di quegli sportivi che ha una grande cultura del lavoro. Si impegnano giorno e notte per avere un fisico potente, resistente e duraturo.
> Un modello da imitare, che si dedica con tutto se stesso a migliorarsi ogni giorno, a cercare di sconfiggere l'età e a continuare ad essere forte anche a 35 anni.
> 
> In pratica è come se fosse un giocatore di 27-28 anni che lavora in maniera classica.



Senza contare le cure particolari a cui è sottoposto.
Chi compra CR7 fa un affare in campo e fuori.


----------



## sballotello (28 Luglio 2017)

10 mln di magliette in Cina non sono certo un problema


----------



## VonVittel (28 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> TMW continua a riportare aggiornamenti sul possibile, ma molto molto difficile, trasferimento del secolo: il passaggio di Cristiano Ronaldo al Milan. E' tutto vero, la società rossonera sta provando a capire se ci sono i margini per lavorare all'affare. Durante tutti gli incontri che ci sono stati con Mendes, i rossoneri hanno sempre chiesto informazioni sull'asso portoghese. Tutto nasce dall'accusa di evasione fiscale in Spagna e dalla voglia di cambiare aria da parte del portoghese che attualmente guadagna 18 milioni netti. I rossoneri, che sono alla ricerca di qualcuno che faccia vendere maglie, dovrebbero arrivare a 20 milioni di euro a stagione più 140-150 per il cartellino. Per coprire i costi, poi, i rossoneri dovrebbero vendere circa 10 milioni di magliette di Cristiano Ronaldo milanista. Numeri alla portata. L'operazione resta impossibile ma qualcosa si muove.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> ...



Sarebbe mostruoso, illegale, devastante.

Economicamente non ha costi proibitivi se si pensa ai guadagni che comporta avere in squadra non un giocatore, ma una azienda potentissima. 

Dipende dalle motivazioni del giocatore. E ovviamente bisogna vedere se Perez si "accontenta" di 150 mln per il più forte giocatore del mondo


----------



## bmb (28 Luglio 2017)

Lo dico da settimane.

E stanotte non dormo.


----------



## Roger84 (28 Luglio 2017)

Io per ora guardo questo topic in maniera passiva....non voglio minimamente illudermi su un'operazione del genere!!!


----------



## pennyhill (28 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> TMW continua a riportare aggiornamenti sul possibile, ma molto molto difficile, trasferimento del secolo: il passaggio di Cristiano Ronaldo al Milan. E' tutto vero, la società rossonera sta provando a capire se ci sono i margini per lavorare all'affare. Durante tutti gli incontri che ci sono stati con Mendes, i rossoneri hanno sempre chiesto informazioni sull'asso portoghese. Tutto nasce dall'accusa di evasione fiscale in Spagna e dalla voglia di cambiare aria da parte del portoghese che attualmente guadagna 18 milioni netti. I rossoneri, che sono alla ricerca di qualcuno che faccia vendere maglie, dovrebbero arrivare a 20 milioni di euro a stagione più 140-150 per il cartellino. Per coprire i costi, poi, i rossoneri dovrebbero vendere circa 10 milioni di magliette di Cristiano Ronaldo milanista. Numeri alla portata. L'operazione resta impossibile ma qualcosa si muove.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> ...








Lineker10 ha scritto:


> *Sai come gli rode a Pedullà (che stimo parecchio)... Dopo il summit blitz con Mendes se n'è uscito dicendo che avevano parlato di Sanches e Falcao!!! Direi che le sue fonti lo hanno pres decisamente per il... *



Sarò io a non capirci nulla  ma il direttore di TMW è Michele Criscitiello.


----------



## fra29 (28 Luglio 2017)

bmb ha scritto:


> Lo dico da settimane.
> 
> E stanotte non dormo.



Voglio la smentita domattina .. e non che la sirtuaziobe sfumi nel nulla lentamente fino al 31/8...


----------



## Moffus98 (28 Luglio 2017)

Si ma questi non mi fanno dormire. Ma perchè Fassone non smentisce nulla di tutto questo?


----------



## tonilovin93 (28 Luglio 2017)

Comunque molto tempo, quasi scherzando, scrissi nel forum che se fassone e mirabelli volevano far crescere il fatturato del milan, bastava comprare Ronaldo..
Ma mi sembra ancora uno scherzo, per l appunto..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> TMW continua a riportare aggiornamenti sul possibile, ma molto molto difficile, trasferimento del secolo: il passaggio di Cristiano Ronaldo al Milan. E' tutto vero, la società rossonera sta provando a capire se ci sono i margini per lavorare all'affare. Durante tutti gli incontri che ci sono stati con Mendes, i rossoneri hanno sempre chiesto informazioni sull'asso portoghese. Tutto nasce dall'accusa di evasione fiscale in Spagna e dalla voglia di cambiare aria da parte del portoghese che attualmente guadagna 18 milioni netti. I rossoneri, che sono alla ricerca di qualcuno che faccia vendere maglie, dovrebbero arrivare a 20 milioni di euro a stagione più 140-150 per il cartellino. Per coprire i costi, poi, i rossoneri dovrebbero vendere circa 10 milioni di magliette di Cristiano Ronaldo milanista. Numeri alla portata. L'operazione resta impossibile ma qualcosa si muove.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> ...



Di Stefano stasera parlava di un momento di riflessione per portare a casa un colpo ad effetto, con i cinesi che avrebbero stanziato un budget tutto dedicato a questo.
Quando l'ho sentito io non ha parlato di Ronaldo (magari lo ha fatto in altri collegamenti), ma sembrava quasi che trattenesse a fatica quel nome.


----------



## Snake (28 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma quanto potrebbe costare CR7? Il valore attuale è di 131 milioni secondo i siti di statistiche. Guadagna 25 milioni netti a stagione, 50 lordi all'anno. La scadenza attuale del contratto è fissata al 2021.
> 
> Incassa 77 milioni a stagione complessivi. E' lo sportivo più pagato del mondo. Patrimonio personale da 250 milioni di euro. Il costo definitivo dell'operazione, per il Milan, sarebbe di circa 450 milioni di euro. Numeri praticamente impossibili per il Milan ma sognare non costa nulla.



premesso che per me parliamo di fantascienza, 130 mil il Real ti fa vedere la cartolina di Ronaldo, hanno venduto a 80 un panchinaro.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> TMW continua a riportare aggiornamenti sul possibile, ma molto molto difficile, trasferimento del secolo: il passaggio di Cristiano Ronaldo al Milan. E' tutto vero, la società rossonera sta provando a capire se ci sono i margini per lavorare all'affare. Durante tutti gli incontri che ci sono stati con Mendes, i rossoneri hanno sempre chiesto informazioni sull'asso portoghese. Tutto nasce dall'accusa di evasione fiscale in Spagna e dalla voglia di cambiare aria da parte del portoghese che attualmente guadagna 18 milioni netti. I rossoneri, che sono alla ricerca di qualcuno che faccia vendere maglie, dovrebbero arrivare a 20 milioni di euro a stagione più 140-150 per il cartellino. Per coprire i costi, poi, i rossoneri dovrebbero vendere circa 10 milioni di magliette di Cristiano Ronaldo milanista. Numeri alla portata. L'operazione resta impossibile ma qualcosa si muove.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> ...



Ripeto. Se avessimo la champions una speranza infinitesimale ci sarebbe, ma così...


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Luglio 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> premesso che per me parliamo di fantascienza, 130 mil il Real ti fa vedere la cartolina di Ronaldo, hanno venduto a 80 un panchinaro.



Raga, parliamoci chiaro: questa è una operazione impossibile e non solo per noi..... ma si poi è lo stesso CR7 in prima persona a chiedere di andare via e volere solo è assolutamente il Milan, si è lo stesso portoghese a fare una scelta di vità un po' come Bonucci che la Juventus avrebbe tranquilamente venduto al Chelsea o City in 55/60 mln E... 

Cosa potrebbe fare il Real Madrid? Cosa potrebbe fare Florentino Peres contro la volontà del campione che vuole una nuova sfida??

Ps. Altrimenti è solo fantacalcio.

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Sul argomento senti il presidente del Barcellona Josep Maria Bartomeu su Neymar: "Noi non vogliamo perdere Neymar. I giocatori però decisono se vogliono andarsene oppure no, hanno libertà per farlo".


----------



## Brain84 (28 Luglio 2017)

Sappiamo tutti quello che conta nel calciomercato: la volontà del giocatore.
Il Milan ha comprato Bonucci per due spicci rispetto al suo reale valore, perchè lui stesso voleva rimanere in Italia e voleva andarsene dalla Juve.
Se Ronaldo si impunta e vuole provare il Milan, il suo prezzo sarà quello di 140/150mln. Il fattore sponsor poi è determinante. Se pure loro vedono in CR7 e Cina (viaggio che ha appena fatto) un binomio perfetto, allora verrà da noi. Ci devono essere moltissime condizioni che devono tutte convertire per far si che l'affare si concluda.
Stiamo parlando forse dell'operazione di mercato più complessa di sempre che si chiuderà a fine Agosto, sempre se dovesse andare in porto.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Luglio 2017)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Sappiamo tutti quello che conta nel calciomercato: la volontà del giocatore.
> Il Milan ha comprato Bonucci per due spicci rispetto al suo reale valore, perchè lui stesso voleva rimanere in Italia e voleva andarsene dalla Juve.
> Se Ronaldo si impunta e vuole provare il Milan, il suo prezzo sarà quello di 140/150mln. Il fattore sponsor poi è determinante. Se pure loro vedono in CR7 e Cina (viaggio che ha appena fatto) un binomio perfetto, allora verrà da noi. Ci devono essere moltissime condizioni che devono tutte convertire per far si che l'affare si concluda.
> Stiamo parlando forse dell'operazione di mercato più complessa di sempre che si chiuderà a fine Agosto, sempre se dovesse andare in porto.



Esatto!

"Caro presidente... ho già 32 anni... in questi 8 anni ho dato e fatto TUTTO per il Real ma ora voglio anzi DEVO andare via......... .. caro Florentino voglio una nuova sfida........"


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Luglio 2017)

Dai ragazzi, siamo seri... Non facciamo gli interisti: "compriamo Vidal, compriamo qui, compriamo là"... E' impossibile...


----------



## RickyB83 (28 Luglio 2017)

Niente qui non si dorme.. Di solito sono pessimista ma non so perché sta storia che c ho in testa del mondiale che potrebbe sostituire la Champions come strumento per arrivare al sesto pallone d'oro di quest anno ce l ho fissa.. Io ci credo.. Almeno voglio crederci.. Ricordiamoci che ha 32 anni ed è pronto ad una nuova sfida..Anche Raul è andato in Germania anche se in fase calante.. Ma era la bandiera dalla loro cantera e capocannoniere europeo con Inzaghi.. Cre dia mo ci! Poi non c'è modo migliore di mettersi in mostra in un contesto nuovo per farsi notare.. Il progetto Milan dopo bonucci e biglia gigio in porta confermato è stra serio..


----------



## pennyhill (28 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> TMW continua a riportare aggiornamenti sul possibile, ma molto molto difficile, trasferimento del secolo: il passaggio di Cristiano Ronaldo al Milan. E' tutto vero, la società rossonera sta provando a capire se ci sono i margini per lavorare all'affare. Durante tutti gli incontri che ci sono stati con Mendes, i rossoneri hanno sempre chiesto informazioni sull'asso portoghese. Tutto nasce dall'accusa di evasione fiscale in Spagna e dalla voglia di cambiare aria da parte del portoghese che attualmente guadagna 18 milioni netti. I rossoneri, che sono alla ricerca di qualcuno che faccia vendere maglie, dovrebbero arrivare a 20 milioni di euro a stagione più 140-150 per il cartellino. Per coprire i costi, poi, i rossoneri dovrebbero vendere circa 10 milioni di magliette di Cristiano Ronaldo milanista. Numeri alla portata. L'operazione resta impossibile ma qualcosa si muove.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> ...





RickyB83 ha scritto:


> Niente qui non si dorme.. Di solito sono pessimista ma non so perché sta storia che c ho in testa del mondiale che potrebbe sostituire la Champions come strumento per arrivare al sesto pallone d'oro di quest anno ce l ho fissa.. Io ci credo.. Almeno voglio crederci.. Ricordiamoci che ha 32 anni ed è pronto ad una nuova sfida..Anche Raul è andato in Germania anche se in fase calante.. Ma era la bandiera dalla loro cantera e capocannoniere europeo con Inzaghi.. Cre dia mo ci! Poi non c'è modo migliore di mettersi in mostra in un contesto nuovo per farsi notare.. Il progetto Milan dopo bonucci e biglia gigio in porta confermato è stra serio..



Raul andò via dal Real perché messo alla porta (e con lui Guti) da Mourinho. Altrimenti probabilmente non si sarebbe mai mosso. Il Real "ricompensò" i due giocatori dello sgarbo subito, se vogliamo chiamarlo così, con una corposa buonuscita.


----------



## Casnop (28 Luglio 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> È anche vero che sono gli unici a riportarlo (oltre a qualche battuta priva di senso a Sky).
> Pedulla nemmeno commenta, SM e gazza nessuna menzione..


È anche vero che, dopo un giro vorticoso di voci sull'attaccante nelle scorse settimane, pare essere calata la quiete su un argomento che dovrebbe essere invece vitale per le esigenze tecniche e tattiche del futuro Milan. È proprio l'irriducibile aporia di questa situazione, il non sapere se questa quiete sia il residuo di una tempesta precedente, o l'annuncio di una più grande, che fa intendere che qualcosa si sta preparando. Il Milan ora è fermo nella corsa ad un giocatore essenziale per rendere efficace una campagna acquisti così dispendiosa. Questo, a ben pensarci, sarebbe inaccettabile per gli interessi stessi del club. Possiamo allora davvero dire che questa sia la realtà, o piuttosto la sua apparenza?


----------



## Casnop (28 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> A livello di cifre è più che fattibile. Sono l'ultimo problema.
> 
> Bisogna vedere quanta voglia abbia lui di lasciare il Real. Certo che con gli accordi che abbiamo stretto potrebbe diventare l'uomo immagine per lo sviluppo del calcio in Cina. E lì i guadagni, per lui e per il Milan, sarebbero sterminati.


I molti incontri con Mendes di questi ultimi mesi, confermati apertamente da Fassone, sono indicativi dell'interesse del giocatore e del suo entourage per la proposta professionale e commerciale fatta dal Milan. I numeri indicati dalle fonti sono francamente abbordabili ed assorbibili da quella specie di buco nero che sta diventando in questi anni il mercato interno dei consumi in Cina. Chi ha buona conoscenza di strategie di marketing su quel quadrante non avrebbe difficoltà a tirare fuori ricavi in grado di neutralizzare a breve termine l'impatto finanziario della intera operazione. Lo ripetiamo spesso fino alla noia: se, come appare sempre più chiaro, il progetto imprenditoriale della nuova proprietà sul Milan è quella di importare il brand Milan, e del calcio occidentale in genere, nel sistema economico cinese, e non, all'opposto, come nel caso dell'Inter, di esportare un marchio cinese nel sistema economico occidentale, allora il modello di scala è il macrocosmo cinese in sé, di fronte al quale i numeri fissi del calcio sono davvero esiziali, e ciò che per noi appare imponente si dissolve con facilità in un meccanismo che muove masse di denaro che ne sono multipli eccessivi. Il tema vero è dunque se e come il think tank concepito da Li riuscirà ad inserire il ganglio rossonero nella gigantesca macina della liquidità cinese, sì da ricevere da essa la forza immane del suo ciclo economico. Argomento terribile, dinanzi al quale Cristiano Ronaldo al Milan pare quasi una bazzecola.


----------



## Garrincha (28 Luglio 2017)

Il Real non lo lascerà mai andare, è importante per il marketing tanto per loro quanto per il Milan, non hanno altri uomini immagine che potrebbero subentrare e riempire il vuoto. Neymar è differente dato che verrebbe pagata la clausola rescissoria da qui il discorso del presidente blaugrana che non possono trattenerlo se vuole andar via, Perez se non fa passare l'eventuale mal di pancia a Ronaldo se lo tiene lo stesso


----------



## unbreakable (28 Luglio 2017)

Allora moratti nel 2006 voleva portare messi all inter e ci è andato molto vicino..
Io direi che come risposta fassone fa solo bene a voler mirare alla luna..inoltre un'esperienza in italia gli farebbe bene..dai che la buccino e as9 ti aspettano ..
#nexttarget:cr7coppino  

Per me seriamente è fattibile dal prossimo anno..quest'anno la vedo dura che rinunci alla vetrina della champions..


----------



## de sica (28 Luglio 2017)

Io più ci penso e più mi sembra impossibile. Prendere il migliore giocatore sulla terra dopo Messi? Roba da fantascienza adesso


----------



## mrsmit (28 Luglio 2017)

Quindi 2 sono le ipotesi:
Costa, Aube e Belotti erano lo specchio per le allodole affinché il duo potesse lavorare in santa pace per l'innominabile oppure visto il putiferio scatenato con i nomi rivelati da Fassone è diventato cr7 lo specchietto per le allodole in favore degli altri 3.

Prima di partire per la Cina eravamo vicinissimi all'attaccante, ora d'improvviso si sono raffreddate tutte le piste compresa quella caldissima di Kalinic, boh non ci capisco più nulla, speriamo presto di passare alle cose formali visto che il bomber ci serve.


----------



## Crox93 (28 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzi poi però non lamentiamoci se gli altri ci sfottono, se crediamo a sta roba...


----------



## tonilovin93 (28 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi poi però non lamentiamoci se gli altri ci sfottono, se crediamo a sta roba...



Però c è da dire che la storia Messi-inter fu buttata lì senza alcun senso..
Qui invece c è una teoria che un Po di senso ce l ha..
Che poi sia difficile, o impossibile, siamo tutti d accordo!

Una cosa è certa, dovesse essere vero ci saranno sviluppi importantissimi in pochi giorni, perché questa non è una trattativa che si risolve l ultimo giorno di mercato


----------



## luigi61 (28 Luglio 2017)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Allora moratti nel 2006 voleva portare messi all inter e ci è andato molto vicino..
> Io direi che come risposta fassone fa solo bene a voler mirare alla luna..inoltre un'esperienza in italia gli farebbe bene..dai che la buccino e as9 ti aspettano ..
> #nexttarget:cr7coppino
> 
> Per me seriamente è fattibile dal prossimo anno..quest'anno la vedo dura che rinunci alla vetrina della champions..



L'anno prossimo SICURAMENTE NON sarà fattibile in quanto il Milan sarà soggetto come gli altri club al ffp ; inoltre per le necessità di marketing il club ne ha bisogno ORA , quindi o entro il 31 agosto o mai più. ...


----------



## luigi61 (28 Luglio 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Però c è da dire che la storia Messi-inter fu buttata lì senza alcun senso..
> Qui invece c è una teoria che un Po di senso ce l ha..
> Che poi sia difficile, o impossibile, siamo tutti d accordo!
> 
> Una cosa è certa, dovesse essere vero ci saranno sviluppi importantissimi in pochi giorni, perché questa non è una trattativa che si risolve l ultimo giorno di mercato



Sono 2 storie imparagonabili; poi che sia difficile è evidente ma non userei il temine impossibile; NESSUNO sa chi si nasconde dietro la proprietà, i veri progetti che hanno aldilà di ciò che racconta ovviamente meno possibile, il nostro mitico A.D


----------



## Crox93 (28 Luglio 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Però c è da dire che la storia Messi-inter fu buttata lì senza alcun senso..
> Qui invece c è una teoria che un Po di senso ce l ha..
> Che poi sia difficile, o impossibile, siamo tutti d accordo!
> 
> Una cosa è certa, dovesse essere vero ci saranno sviluppi importantissimi in pochi giorni, perché questa non è una trattativa che si risolve l ultimo giorno di mercato



Si ma parliamo di una roba impossibile dai
Difficilissima per squadre che stanno al top da anni, figurati per noi che 3 mesi fa giravamo con Bacca titolare


----------



## tonilovin93 (28 Luglio 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Sono 2 storie imparagonabili; poi che sia difficile è evidente ma non userei il temine impossibile; NESSUNO sa chi si nasconde dietro la proprietà, i veri progetti che hanno aldilà di ciò che racconta ovviamente meno possibile, il nostro mitico A.D



Sia chiaro, io uso il termine impossibile per scaramanzia


----------



## Eziomare (28 Luglio 2017)

Cioe' fratelli, volete proprio farvi del male eh?
Toglietevi dalla mente sta chimera.


----------



## Igniorante (28 Luglio 2017)

Sembra fantascienza, anzi sicuramente lo è, ma almeno facciamo il paio con Nainggolan all'Inter (per disponibilità finanziarie mostrate finora, la proporzione è quella).
E poi c'è il caso Bonucci, per fortuna e purtroppo, che è un precedente già abbastanza clamoroso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Luglio 2017)

Noi ieri in radio neanche l abbiamo commentata la notizia , fate voi quanto può essere vera.


----------



## Eziomare (28 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Noi ieri in radio neanche l abbiamo commentata la notizia , fate voi quanto può essere vera.



Che radio?


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Luglio 2017)

Per Ronaldo c'è un altro problema in realtà nel restare a Madrid:
Ha firmato un anno fa l'estensione fino al 2021, e non è ben chiaro a che cifre ma pare sui 20 milioni netti; capite tutti che adesso si trova a percepire un ingaggio dal Real che è ben 10 milioni in meno di quanto prenderà Messi fino alla stessa data (30 netti l'anno).

Ora, può sembrare una cosa da nulla, ma non è così..CR7 mediaticamente pensa di valere più dell'argentino, e anche in campo lui si sente il nr 1 (e del resto i numeri gli danno ragione nelle ultime 4 stagioni) stare a Madrid prendendo 2/3 dell'ingaggio del rivale è per lui inaccettabile...
Per contro il Real non ha alcuna intenzione di portargli l'ingaggio a 30 netti.

Chiaramente andare altrove per lui sarebbe un modo per evadere da questa situazione: al Milan prendere 20 sarebbe giustificabile con mille motivi, il Milan non è ricco come il Real o il Barca..ma che il Real lo paghi meno del Barca Messi non è accettabile..


----------



## ps18ps (28 Luglio 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Che radio?



Radio rossonera


----------



## Black (28 Luglio 2017)

ancora? ma poi sono solo questi di TMW a parlarne in modo così insistito. Per me vogliono portare avanti la storia solo per far notizia, tanto poi si inventeranno qualche balla per dire che è saltato tutto


----------



## Eziomare (28 Luglio 2017)

.


----------



## Eziomare (28 Luglio 2017)

.


----------



## kipstar (28 Luglio 2017)

è una notizia che mi pare non viene ripresa da nessuno .... mi sbaglio ?


----------



## J&B (28 Luglio 2017)

Se accadrà sarà l'anno prossimo,ci sarà la CL e avrà 33 anni,giusto per godersi la pensione qui da noi.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Luglio 2017)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Sarò io a non capirci nulla  ma il direttore di TMW è Michele Criscitiello.



E' vero magari si son messi d'accordo


----------



## Casnop (28 Luglio 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Sono 2 storie imparagonabili; poi che sia difficile è evidente ma non userei il temine impossibile; NESSUNO sa chi si nasconde dietro la proprietà, i veri progetti che hanno aldilà di ciò che racconta ovviamente meno possibile, il nostro mitico A.D


Precisamente, è una ipotesi possibile nei suoi presupposti fondamentali; improbabile in ogni caso, perché legata obiettivamente ad un fatto, che il Real trovi il sostituto di Cristiano Ronaldo, ad oggi non verificato.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Luglio 2017)

kipstar ha scritto:


> è una notizia che mi pare non viene ripresa da nessuno .... mi sbaglio ?



Anche sky comunque. Penso che solo tuttomercaroweb si stia prendendo il bel rischio, non tanto della bufala perchè sarebbe una delle tante, piuttosto di bruciare la notizia... perchè intendiamoci questo sarebbe il trasferimento del secolo.
Se esci troppo presto, l'impatto della notizia si attenuerebbe parecchio... io resto dell'idea che SE si farà sarà un traferimento fatto in 24 ore (anche se ovviamente ci stanno lavorando da giugno in realtà).


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Luglio 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Precisamente, è una ipotesi possibile nei suoi presupposti fondamentali; improbabile in ogni caso, perché legata obiettivamente ad un fatto, che il Real trovi il sostituto di Cristiano Ronaldo, ad oggi non verificato.



come no? e mbappe che sarebbe?


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Luglio 2017)

Intanto Benzema ha rinnovato col Real comunque... meno uno 

Se arriva Mbappe, esce uno tra Bale e l'Innominabile.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per Ronaldo c'è un altro problema in realtà nel restare a Madrid:
> Ha firmato un anno fa l'estensione fino al 2021, e non è ben chiaro a che cifre ma pare sui 20 milioni netti; capite tutti che adesso si trova a percepire un ingaggio dal Real che è ben 10 milioni in meno di quanto prenderà Messi fino alla stessa data (30 netti l'anno).
> 
> Ora, può sembrare una cosa da nulla, ma non è così..CR7 mediaticamente pensa di valere più dell'argentino, e anche in campo lui si sente il nr 1 (e del resto i numeri gli danno ragione nelle ultime 4 stagioni) stare a Madrid prendendo 2/3 dell'ingaggio del rivale è per lui inaccettabile...
> ...



E' uno dei fattori economici importanti di sicuro. Ma non per giustificare, quanto per compensare  elemento decisivo della nostra offerta sono i diritti commerciali e gli sponsor in Cina...


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Luglio 2017)

.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] basta scrivere sempre le stesse cose. Diventa stancante.



Ma figurati, questa cosa mi diverte semplicemente. Dopo che hanno tolto di mezzo il Piccione per me era più che sufficiente per stappare il dom perignon.
Possono comprare anche il Pavoloso, per me non cambia nulla.

Staremo a vedere. Che concludiamo la campagna acquisti con Kalinic io non ci credo...

Poi comunque resta il fatto che ci sono tanti indizi strani


----------



## Aron (28 Luglio 2017)

kipstar ha scritto:


> è una notizia che mi pare non viene ripresa da nessuno .... mi sbaglio ?



Chi lo scrive si gioca la credibilità. 
TMW riporta un milione di news, è più un'aggregatore di notizie che una fonte di notizie, per cui media importanti come Gazzetta, Corriere dello Sport e Sportmediaset non ne parleranno mai senza avere l'assoluta certezza che la trattativa entri nel vivo.


----------



## luigi61 (28 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma figurati, questa cosa mi diverte semplicemente. Dopo che hanno tolto di mezzo il Piccione per me era più che sufficiente per stappare il dom perignon.
> Possono comprare anche il Pavoloso, per me non cambia nulla.
> 
> Staremo a vedere. Che concludiamo la campagna acquisti con Kalinic io non ci credo...
> ...



A proposito di Kalinic. ...nell'ottica del nostro INNOMINABILE vedrei di buon occhio il suo arrivo perché ritengo questa volta veramente improbabile l'arrivo di Aubameyang/Aguero contemporaneamente al NOSTRO... che ne pensi? Voglio dire che l'eventuale arrivo di Kalinic potrebbe essere un'ulteriore indizio...☺


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Luglio 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> A proposito di Kalinic. ...nell'ottica del nostro INNOMINABILE vedrei di buon occhio il suo arrivo perché ritengo questa volta veramente improbabile l'arrivo di Aubameyang/Aguero contemporaneamente al NOSTRO... che ne pensi? Voglio dire che l'eventuale arrivo di Kalinic potrebbe essere un'ulteriore indizio...☺



Credo che Kalinic sia legato semplicemente alla partenza di Sampei


----------



## smallball (28 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> TMW continua a riportare aggiornamenti sul possibile, ma molto molto difficile, trasferimento del secolo: il passaggio di Cristiano Ronaldo al Milan. E' tutto vero, la società rossonera sta provando a capire se ci sono i margini per lavorare all'affare. Durante tutti gli incontri che ci sono stati con Mendes, i rossoneri hanno sempre chiesto informazioni sull'asso portoghese. Tutto nasce dall'accusa di evasione fiscale in Spagna e dalla voglia di cambiare aria da parte del portoghese che attualmente guadagna 18 milioni netti. I rossoneri, che sono alla ricerca di qualcuno che faccia vendere maglie, dovrebbero arrivare a 20 milioni di euro a stagione più 140-150 per il cartellino. Per coprire i costi, poi, i rossoneri dovrebbero vendere circa 10 milioni di magliette di Cristiano Ronaldo milanista. Numeri alla portata. L'operazione resta impossibile ma qualcosa si muove.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> ...


diciamo che l'ipotesi pare molto molto difficile,ma credo che se andasse in porto farebbe letteralmente esplodere il mercato cinese


----------



## Kutuzov (28 Luglio 2017)

Vi drogate


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Luglio 2017)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> A proposito di Kalinic. ...nell'ottica del nostro INNOMINABILE vedrei di buon occhio il suo arrivo perché ritengo questa volta veramente improbabile l'arrivo di Aubameyang/Aguero contemporaneamente al NOSTRO... che ne pensi? Voglio dire che l'eventuale arrivo di Kalinic potrebbe essere un'ulteriore indizio...☺



Ma io penso che la trattativa per l'INNOMINABILE sia reale (abbiamo raccolto talmente tanti indizi ), intendo che ci stanno lavorando tutti a testa bassa e nel riserbo più assoluto, probabilmente da inizio giugno addiritttura. Poi come discusso tanto in questi giorni nel forum (che scoop però! ) si tratta di qualcosa di enorme, dunque estremamente difficile da realizzare sotto ogni aspetto. Ci sono talmente tanti tasselli che devono andare al loro posto che potrebbe saltare in qualcunque momento, anche contro la volontà di tutti i soggetti coinvolti (per me il passo decisivo riguarda Mbappe, senza di lui non si muove nulla, e il recentissimo inserimento del Barça come eventuale rimpiazzo di Neymar chiaramente scompaginerebbe tutte le carte in tavola... se Mbappe non va al Real non liberano nè l'Innominabile nè nessun altro big in attacco).

Quindi nel frattempo i nostri mitici F&M tengono tutte le piste aperte per non trovarsi alla fine a mani vuote. Ma questo serve sia per tenere occupati i media e non far trapelare nulla su quello che stanno imbastendo con Mendes, sia per comunque chiudere per un attaccante che garantisca un rendimento da top player e ci faccia fare il salto di qualità.

Attaccante che in ogni caso non può essere Kalinic secondo me. Il croato è stato trattato solo come alternativa delle alternative  Ovvero quando l'alternativa numero 1, Aubameyang, aveva chiuso il discorso richiedendo un ingaggio alla Ronaldo appunto. Ma adesso che il gabonese scalpita per venire da noi, credo proprio che Kalinic non sia più semplicemente un obiettivo.

In sostanza, o si chiude per l'INNOMINABILE o ci buttiamo a testa bassa su Aubameyang. Io la vedo in questo modo.

PS: se realizziamo il grande sogno, lui sarebbe l'ultimo e unico acquisto, quindi confermeremmo Niang. Se invece dovessimo virare su Aubameyang (che sarebbe tanta roba uguale intendiamoci ), per me prenderemmo anche un altro attaccante di grande livello.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Luglio 2017)

Sarà una boiata sicuramente: Ma arrivasse secondo me per 4 anni sarebbe ancora un centravanti letale.


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Luglio 2017)

*Sport.es: il Milan sta imbastendo un'operazione difficilissima, da almeno 350 milioni di euro considerando tutte le spese da sostenere. I rossoneri vogliono tornare nell'olimpo del calcio e hanno individuato in Cristiano Ronaldo il giocatore chiave per farlo nel più breve tempo possibile. L'operazione però ha molti ostacoli, in particolare quello che sembra insormontabile è la mancata partecipazione alla Champions League della prossima stagione. Tuttavia un piccolo spiraglio rimane, per quella che viene definita l'operazione del secolo.*


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sport.es: il Milan sta imbastendo un'operazione difficilissima, da almeno 350 milioni di euro considerando tutte le spese da sostenere. I rossoneri vogliono tornare nell'olimpo del calcio e hanno individuato in Cristiano Ronaldo il giocatore chiave per farlo nel più breve tempo possibile. L'operazione però ha molti ostacoli, in particolare quello che sembra insormontabile è la mancata partecipazione alla Champions League della prossima stagione. Tuttavia un piccolo spiraglio rimane, per quella che viene definita l'operazione del secolo.



Mah, se è messa così mi sa che riprende le voci in Italia. Però già che se ne parla in Spagna...

Almeno smentiscono tutto velocemente.


----------



## Lucrat3S (28 Luglio 2017)

E' da ieri che aspetto una bella smentita....aspettiamo....


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Luglio 2017)

Beh, che dire, finché non si passa alle cose formali non ci credo


----------



## GP7 (28 Luglio 2017)

[MENTION=3215]GP7[/MENTION] al prossimo copia incolla verrai bannato


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sport.es: il Milan sta imbastendo un'operazione difficilissima, da almeno 350 milioni di euro considerando tutte le spese da sostenere. I rossoneri vogliono tornare nell'olimpo del calcio e hanno individuato in Cristiano Ronaldo il giocatore chiave per farlo nel più breve tempo possibile. L'operazione però ha molti ostacoli, in particolare quello che sembra insormontabile è la mancata partecipazione alla Champions League della prossima stagione. Tuttavia un piccolo spiraglio rimane, per quella che viene definita l'operazione del secolo.



Ancora co sta champions....ma come mai a Pogba non è fregato nulla di non andare a fare la champions?
L'importante è arrivare almeno all'EL..quindi fino al 24/08....


----------



## admin (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Sport.es: il Milan sta imbastendo un'operazione difficilissima, da almeno 350 milioni di euro considerando tutte le spese da sostenere. I rossoneri vogliono tornare nell'olimpo del calcio e hanno individuato in Cristiano Ronaldo il giocatore chiave per farlo nel più breve tempo possibile. L'operazione però ha molti ostacoli, in particolare quello che sembra insormontabile è la mancata partecipazione alla Champions League della prossima stagione. Tuttavia un piccolo spiraglio rimane, per quella che viene definita l'operazione del secolo.*



.


----------



## Snake (28 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ancora co sta champions....ma come mai a Pogba non è fregato nulla di non andare a fare la champions?
> L'importante è arrivare almeno all'EL..quindi fino al 24/08....



Pogba è giovane, Pogba lo voleva solo il Manchester a quelle cifre, Pogba soprattutto non è Ronaldo semplice.


----------



## Il barone rossonero (28 Luglio 2017)

Ciò che mi da da pensare è che fassone è mirabelli siano partiti segretamente per la Sardegna!!! Appena hanno fiutato un affare alla bonucci si sono lanciati!! Parliamoci chiaro per Diego costa basterebbe sentirsi al telefono!!! Ma nonostante questo miei pensieri rimango dell opinione che Ronaldo non verrà mai al Milan!!


----------



## gocan76 (28 Luglio 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> Pogba è giovane, Pogba lo voleva solo il Manchester a quelle cifre, Pogba soprattutto non è Ronaldo semplice.



Manco parente ....


----------



## Mr7 (28 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzi scusate l'OT anche se potrebbe riguardare questa vicenda (se esiste). Vi risulta che la moglie di Lì sia la sorella del proprietario del gruppo Fosun, quello che si avvale della collaborazione di Jorge Mendes? L'ha scritto un utente a top calcio, riferendosi non a CR7 al Milan ma alla nostra potenza economica.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Luglio 2017)

Mr7 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi scusate l'OT anche se potrebbe riguardare questa vicenda (se esiste). Vi risulta che la moglie di Lì sia la sorella del proprietario del gruppo Fosun, quello che si avvale della collaborazione di Jorge Mendes? L'ha scritto un utente a top calcio, riferendosi non a CR7 al Milan ma alla nostra potenza economica.



Bella domanda , ho girato tutto a qualcuno che ne sa sicuramente più di noi . Se mi risponde ti dico 


Edit : ecco la risposta che ho ricevuto in privato : 

"ma io so che si chiama huang di cognome almeno cosi festa nei documenti diceva, e puo drsi che sia la figlia di huang lefu fondatore della zhongfu zhuai quella delle lattine "


----------



## Mr7 (28 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Bella domanda , ho girato tutto a qualcuno che ne sa sicuramente più di noi . Se mi risponde ti dico



Perfetto grazie. Direi che se così fosse, mi lascio 1% di sogno ...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Luglio 2017)

Comunque una cosa è certa: il Mondo sta parlando del Milan a prescindere da tutto. Potrebbe essere anche una tattica studiata a tavolino da Guadheilgnini


----------



## TheZio (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Sport.es: il Milan sta imbastendo un'operazione difficilissima, da almeno 350 milioni di euro considerando tutte le spese da sostenere. I rossoneri vogliono tornare nell'olimpo del calcio e hanno individuato in Cristiano Ronaldo il giocatore chiave per farlo nel più breve tempo possibile. L'operazione però ha molti ostacoli, in particolare quello che sembra insormontabile è la mancata partecipazione alla Champions League della prossima stagione. Tuttavia un piccolo spiraglio rimane, per quella che viene definita l'operazione del secolo.*



Da prenderlo assolutamente e presentarlo al Colosseo davanti all'americano dalla lingua lunga!


----------



## Aron (28 Luglio 2017)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Da prenderlo assolutamente e presentarlo al Colosseo davanti all'americano dalla lingua lunga!



Per poi fare tappa con Fassone, Mirabelli e CR7 ad Appiano a vedere gli allenamenti dell'Inter 

Vogliamo stare "vecini vecini" coi cuginastri


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Luglio 2017)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Luglio 2017)

Se arrivasse Ronaldo, con i ricavi che ne conseguirebbero, possiamo acquistare tutta la Roma.


----------



## luigi61 (28 Luglio 2017)

.


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Luglio 2017)

*Battistini (agente Fifa) a TMW: Ronaldo al Milan è un'operazione quasi impossibile. Dico quasi perché c'è un solo modo perché tale trasferimento si possa verificare. Deve esserci in mezzo una grandissima azienda, uno sponsor, che sostenga economicamente parte dell'operazione, perché il Milan da solo non riuscirebbe a sostenere interamente il peso dell'operazione. Potrei fare l'esempio della Nike, giusto per rendere l'idea.*


----------



## albydigei (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Battistini (agente Fifa) a TMW: Ronaldo al Milan è un'operazione quasi impossibile. Dico quasi perché c'è un solo modo perché tale trasferimento si possa verificare. Deve esserci in mezzo una grandissima azienda, uno sponsor, che sostenga economicamente parte dell'operazione, perché il Milan da solo non riuscirebbe a sostenere interamente il peso dell'operazione. Potrei fare l'esempio della Nike, giusto per rendere l'idea.



E noi siamo sponsorizzati Adidas....


----------



## Solo (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Battistini (agente Fifa) a TMW: Ronaldo al Milan è un'operazione quasi impossibile. Dico quasi perché c'è un solo modo perché tale trasferimento si possa verificare. Deve esserci in mezzo una grandissima azienda, uno sponsor, che sostenga economicamente parte dell'operazione, perché il Milan da solo non riuscirebbe a sostenere interamente il peso dell'operazione. Potrei fare l'esempio della Nike, giusto per rendere l'idea.


Noi siamo sponsorizzati Adidas, mica Nike come Ronaldo. Altro motivo per cui si tratta di aria fritta.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Luglio 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> E noi siamo sponsorizzati Adidas....



18 all'anno contro i 100 del Real, si paga la penale o tanti saluti


----------



## Moffus98 (28 Luglio 2017)

Solo ha scritto:


> Noi siamo sponsorizzati Adidas, mica Nike come Ronaldo. Altro motivo per cui si tratta di aria fritta.



Guardate che anche il Real è sponsorizzato Adidas, non c'entra assolutamente nulla.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Luglio 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Guardate che anche il Real è sponsorizzato Adidas, non c'entra assolutamente nulla.



Infatti. Anche Messi è testimonial Adidas ma il Barça è Nike.
Credo ci sarebbe l'imbarazzo della scelta per trovare sponsor che appoggino l'operazione.


----------



## Konrad (28 Luglio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Battistini (agente Fifa) a TMW: Ronaldo al Milan è un'operazione quasi impossibile. Dico quasi perché c'è un solo modo perché tale trasferimento si possa verificare. Deve esserci in mezzo una grandissima azienda, uno sponsor, che sostenga economicamente parte dell'operazione, perché il Milan da solo non riuscirebbe a sostenere interamente il peso dell'operazione. Potrei fare l'esempio della Nike, giusto per rendere l'idea.



Ronaldo dalla Nike già prende un vitalizio da 24 milioni all'anno. In effetti se ci fosse uno sponsor cinese agganciato al Milan che potesse mettere sul piatto un buon boccone (al di là di quello che il Milan dovrebbe riconoscergli come stipendio annuo). Non sarebbe un'operazione così assurda. CR7 ha palesato a fine stagione in via indiretta un certo "mal di pancia"...cosa che non è mai rientrata ufficialmente. Di fatto al momento non è con la squadra e lunedì, se non erro, dovrebbe essere sentito in tribunale per le questioni fiscali. Acquisto di Mbappè da parte del Real, super sponsor per il Milan (e lui), qualificazione EL ed inizio seriamente a pensare che possa essere vero...dal 24 in poi...


----------



## Coccosheva81 (28 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Infatti. Anche Messi è testimonial Adidas ma il Barça è Nike.
> Credo ci sarebbe l'imbarazzo della scelta per trovare sponsor che appoggino l'operazione.



Baidu


----------



## gabri (28 Luglio 2017)

Non dovevano annunciare un nuovo sponsor questa settimana? Perchè non hanno ancora detto nulla?


----------



## vanbasten (28 Luglio 2017)

Solo ha scritto:


> Noi siamo sponsorizzati Adidas, mica Nike come Ronaldo. Altro motivo per cui si tratta di aria fritta.



è se l'adidas gli farebbe l'ultimo contratto della vita? magari con la nike gli scade a breve il contratto


----------



## Konrad (28 Luglio 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> è se l'adidas gli farebbe l'ultimo contratto della vita? magari con la nike gli scade a breve il contratto



Mi spiace ma con la Nike CR7 ha un vitalizio firmato nel 2016. 24 milioni all'anno...poverino poverino no?


----------



## Jino (28 Luglio 2017)

Ok sognare non costa nulla...ma qua mi pare veramente fantacalcio!!!


----------



## Guglielmo90 (28 Luglio 2017)

Dai ragazzi.. E' veramente assurdo, non stiamo a pensarci troppo.


----------



## mabadi (28 Luglio 2017)

Comunque ci dovremmo qualificare almeno all'EL.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Luglio 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Ronaldo dalla Nike già prende un vitalizio da 24 milioni all'anno. In effetti se ci fosse uno sponsor cinese agganciato al Milan che potesse mettere sul piatto un buon boccone (al di là di quello che il Milan dovrebbe riconoscergli come stipendio annuo). Non sarebbe un'operazione così assurda. CR7 ha palesato a fine stagione in via indiretta un certo "mal di pancia"...cosa che non è mai rientrata ufficialmente. Di fatto al momento non è con la squadra e lunedì, se non erro, dovrebbe essere sentito in tribunale per le questioni fiscali. Acquisto di Mbappè da parte del Real, super sponsor per il Milan (e lui), qualificazione EL ed inizio seriamente a pensare che possa essere vero...dal 24 in poi...



Si Konrad, è tutto assurdo ma impossibile no. Punto cruciale è Mbappe al Real, il resto cadrebbe come un domino.
Potremmo dire che non lascerà mai il Real, ma se lo dovesse lasciare Mendes e i nostri stanno lavorando nel silenzio per farsi trovare pronti.

Comunque se mai venisse da noi, significa che non gli garantiremmo uno sponsor cinese, più facile un consorzio di qualche decina di sponsor cinesi.


----------

